# myopia support thread



## lovetomom (May 21, 2003)

Hello all,

My 8 year old daughter was diagnosed with myopia about 6 months ago and the progress in her condition in the short time causes me immense stress. If you or your child has myopia (near sightedness), please share your experiences and suggestions with me.

I would really appreciate hearing from you. Thank you.


----------



## RedPony (May 24, 2005)

Hi! I stared wearing glasses at 7 yos and wore them for almost 20 years before getting LASIK. I had horrible myopia! I definately couldn't function w/o my glasses and contacts never really worked for me either. I went thru pair after pair of glasses in all that time (as most of us do). My parents, brother, sister and I all wore glasses and I can't say as it caused stress for my folks. :hug: What is it that worries you the most? I was pretty responsible at 7 and relieved, I think, to finally be able to see the chalkboard in school, which is how it was diagnosed. I loved to learn, read, and participate. Glasses never slowed me down (but I did hate wearing them and being reliant upon them). I was teased (four older brothers pretty much make you immune to that sort of thing) but overall, it wasn't a terrible experience. I probably needed new glasses every year or so as my eyes only ever got worse until my surgery.

HTH a bit! I have no idea if/when my own girls will need glasses. DH has excellent vision. :shrug:


----------



## neo2 (Jan 7, 2011)

what love?


----------



## lovetomom (May 21, 2003)

I don't wear glasses, so aside from all of this just being new to me..what worries me the most is the progression. Her vision has changed from by .5-1D in just 4 months. Is this normal?


----------



## laura-belle (Nov 3, 2008)

I've worn glasses since I was 8 (and at the time my vision was 20/200 (equiv to -2) or so, so I probably could have used them by kindergarten or 1st grade). My prescription usually got worse by .5 to 1.5 D per year, depending on the year, until I was about 22 and my vision stabilized. My current vision is 20/850 (-8.5) with an astigmatism of about 1.5D on top of the myopia; I have only met a couple of people with worse vision than mine. That said, my vision has never been a major issue in my life.

As a potential alternative to glasses, I got my first contacts when I was 11; with disposable contacts as an option I would be open to letting a kid as young as 8 or 9 try them with the approval of the optometrist.

(Yeah, this is a month after the original post, but I figured you might still be interested.)


----------

